# Guter Steuersatz für BERGWERK "Mercury", Modelljahr 2004



## Eisenfaust (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Mercury aus dem Modelljahr 2004 ist mit einem neueren ACROS AH-06S bestückt. Der Steuersatz mußte 2008 erneuert werden. Leider produziert ACROS nicht mehr den alten ACROS AH-06S, der passend auf das sehr ausladende Steuerrohr des "Mercury" 2004 paßt. Der neue ACROS Steuersatz läßt auf der Stirnseite etwa 1 mm Alu frei, die untere Dichtlippe ist mit dem Gabelkonus (oder der Gabelkonusscheibe) fest verbunden, läßt sich also nicht mehr wie früher einfach tauschen. Ich suche nach Alternativen. Vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch einen passenden Steuersatz, der qualitativ dem AH-06S ebenbürtig ist, Edelstahlkugeln hat und in ähnlicher Preisklasse liegt. Von Chris King möchte ich Abstand nehmen - der Steuersatz gefällt mir nicht sonderlich, ist US amerikanisch und meiner Meinung nach überteuert.


----------



## SLichti (12. Juli 2010)

@ Eisenfaust... Der King passt vom sauberen Übergang her noch viel weniger!
Aber ich denke Du kannst die Lager beim AH06 einzeln tauschen... Dann kannste den drinlassen?!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

